
Brit converts jet engine nacelle into camper - samizdis
https://www.thedrive.com/news/34636/this-hollowed-out-jet-engine-camper-took-over-six-years-and-1000-hours-to-build
======
adrianmonk
Ironically, it doesn't look like it would be very aerodynamic when being
hauled down the road.

~~~
simonh
It would probably be more aerodynamic the other way round.

